# Shin Ramen



## julienkitchen (Jan 28, 2014)

How to turn Shin Ramen into delicious and healthy food.
As a college student and live far away from home, ramen is a college student best friend. In this video I'll be showing you guys how to turn a boring ramen into something delicious and healthy. 

Ingredients: 
Chopped Green Onions
Chopped Lettuce ( you can substitute with spinach or bok-choy) 
Protein: Vietnamese Meat Loaf ( Cha lua) but you can use any protein you have ex: Beef, Pork, Chicken etc...
Sliced mushrooms 
Lime wedges ( for some sourness) 
Soft boiled egg ( you can also use half boil egg, poached egg, or hard boiled egg)


----------



## cave76 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is there a video to go with this? I'd like to see it if possible.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know of anyone in my circle of friends that have Vietnamese Meatloaf on hand. For them it is more likely to be Spam.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can get Vietnamese meatloaf at the one good Asian market here in my town.
But Spam _has_ been 'incorporated' into many Asian recipes!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2014)

Since Shin Ramen is Korean, why not some Korean ingredients?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 29, 2014)

I prefer "Treat" to Spam. And i have no idea as to why.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I can get Vietnamese meatloaf at the one good Asian market here in my town.
> But Spam _has_ been 'incorporated' into many Asian recipes!


 

The only time I eat cha lua is in bahn mis.  I don't think I've seen it in my Asian stores.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been doing something similar with Ramen Noodles for better than 30 years.  We first add butter to a pan, and get it hot.  Shave carrot, add chopped onion, and usually small-dice-ham, though most any meat will work.  Left-overs are great for this.  Next, scrable an egg and add it to the mix.  Finally, add the ramen noodles, flavor packet, and water.  Cook until the noodles are soft.  pour off excess juice and use for quick soup base.

Add a bit of ginger and 5-spice powder if desired.  Oh, and frozen peas are great when warmed up in this dish.

Yup, the OP's recipe looks great.  But very few of the ingredients are available where I live.  So, I improvise.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

